# resolution



## johski (Sep 10, 2022)

hey good morning people
Does anyone here happen to know about isomerism and racemate splitting/separation?
I would like to separate existing racemic methamphetamine (d- and l-isomer) so that I only have the d-meth isomer available.
Unfortunately, I find relatively little, too little... so I'll try my luck with you guys.
supposedly it should work with d-tartaric acid, but how?
would be great if someone could help me and maybe has a guide? or a link to a guide?

thank you in advance

I wish you a nice day


greeting

johski


----------



## Curiousonion

Resolution of racemic Methamphetamine​85 parts of racemic methamphetamine are introduced into a solution of 100 parts of d-tartaric acid in 1000 parts of methyl alcohol. After protracted standing about 100 parts of the precipitated salt are aspirated off and extracted with hot ethyl alcohol. Since the d-tartrate of dextrorotary methamphetamine is readily soluble in both methyl and ethyl alcohol whereas the d-tartrate of levorotary methamphetamine is sparingly soluble both in methyl alcohol and hot ethyl alcohol an extremely simple separation of the d-tartrates of the optical antipodes of the base is effected.


----------



## johski

thanks, and how is the yield?


----------



## Curiousonion

johski said:


> thanks, and how is the yield?



johskiUsually people do it repeatedly until all the d isomer is separated. The more times you do it the more you can separate.


----------



## G.Patton

johski said:


> hey good morning people
> Does anyone here happen to know about isomerism and racemate splitting/separation?
> I would like to separate existing racemic methamphetamine (d- and l-isomer) so that I only have the d-meth isomer available.
> Unfortunately, I find relatively little, too little... so I'll try my luck with you guys.
> ...



johskiHello, you can find manual in *this article*. The procedure is the same for meth. Good luck.


----------

